# League of Legends Arcane



## Judge Spear (Nov 27, 2021)

Well...
After hearing unanimous overwhelming approval from everyone I know, even people who *H A T E* League of Legends, I decided to get a month of Netflix to see what the hubbub was about. I don't really have much to say about it. 
Except for






And...






But mostly...





pretty good cartoon







*JINX, NO!!!!*


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Nov 28, 2021)

it was a very enjoyable show ,the backstories to some of the characters and that ending was marvelous, so much emotion


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 30, 2021)

n1ghtmar3w0lf said:


> it was a very enjoyable show ,the backstories to some of the characters and that ending was marvelous, so much emotion


The character designs owned too. Finn, Mel Madarda, and adult Jayce were so clean


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Dec 1, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> The character designs owned too. Finn, Mel Madarda, and adult Jayce were so clean


le chef kiss  for the art


----------

